
Apple Said to Hire Tesla Engineer to Head Car Project - ml_hpc
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-19/apple-said-to-hire-tesla-engineer-to-head-car-project-electrek
======
asd
I can only imagine the $$$ that these top car engineers are getting. Something
tells me that Chris Porritt was not one of the engineers banished to the
'Tesla Graveyard.'

[http://www.cnbc.com/2015/10/09/elon-musk-on-apple-car-
plans-...](http://www.cnbc.com/2015/10/09/elon-musk-on-apple-car-plans-a-
tesla-graveyard-where-fired-workers-go.html)

